# Check this out!!



## mex (Feb 10, 2006)

Just been make my computer a little nicer to look at what do you think?

http://williammillott.bulldoghome.com/photos/BDRES/williammillott_bulldoghome_com/


----------



## MRCHU (Mar 15, 2006)

the pics need to be resized a bit smaller mate,before we can see what youve done properly.im having trouble making scence of it on a 22 inch


----------



## D_o_S (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Norton, bah. 
Though I take it that's not what I'm supposed to look at?
Case itself looks fine


----------

